# Are dogs colour blind?



## Jen&Bear (Jan 14, 2012)

Since forever, I have heard they are. Is it true? Fact or myth?


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

It's a myth, dogs have fewer cones than we do and don't "see" the spectrum that we do, theirs is more of yellow to blue spectrum. They're not able to distinguish reds or oranges very well, so if you want them to see a toy in long grass, it's best you go with blue.


----------



## Jen&Bear (Jan 14, 2012)

Really??? Hmm
I didn't know that...orange and red
Thanks


----------

